# 2010 Rogue key cutting/programming



## dbansal (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

New to the forum here. Just purchased a CPO 2010 Rogue SL with 47K miles on it. So far it has been great.

The problem is that it only came with one key. I bought a blank transponder key off of ebay making sure that the fcc ids match.

Now, I know I have to take the key to the dealer to get it cut and programmed. I have a few questions.

1) Will I have to reprogram both keys? If so, how much would that be?
2) Also, how much will the dealer charge for cutting the new key and programming it?
3) Is there anyway to do it yourself?
4) Can i save money by cutting the new key somewhere else and then getting the key programmed by the dealer?

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup you need to bring all of your keys. If memory serves the dealer charges something like $60. You cannot do it yourself and do not believe certain locksmiths who tell you they can. You can however program the fob yourself and you will find instructions on this site or youtube. If you bought one off ebay odds are you received instructions with it.
Regarding getting the key cut elsewhere, that is what I had to do seeing the dealer's key cutting machine was not working. That said, dealership staff are not the most experienced key cutters out there. Wouldn't matter if you bought the blank from them, because if they messed up they would just use another blank at their expense. In your case, a bad cut means your replacement key is useless. So... find an old established locksmith in your community and have someone experienced cut your key. I say this from experience as first guy I went to thought he could program it with his machine, did not work, and then proceeded to botch the cutting job. I had to reorder another blank key.


----------



## dbansal (Aug 25, 2014)

Well my key is the one with the keyless entry and keyless start... just wanted to clarify... can i still program that myself?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not 100% sure, but my understanding is the programming required to remotely open and lock your doors is the same as if you had a fob and seperate key. However you require the dealership to program all chipped keys so that your ignition system will recognize it as a valid key to start the car.


----------

